# Texas Cigar Festival



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

So, who all is going? I'm looking at trying to get my ticket later this month, but might not be till mid March (hope they still got some). Going to get a hotel room over the the mall so I don't have to drive back to Austin that night.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Wife and I will be there for sure...Great time last year and well worth the price. They did sell out last year towards the end...


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Texas Cigar Festival

Tickets go on sale both in our stores and on the web on Wednesday, February 16th at 10am CST. Tickets will be $100 each and include a gift bag of over 20 cigars and other related items.

We expect tickets to sell out quickly, so if you plan to attend, purchase your tickets sooner rather than later!

Following is a list of the cigar manufacturers with firm commitments. We will continue to update the list.

601
Altadis
Arturo Fuente
Ashton
Carlos Torano
Don Pepin
Drew Estate
EP Carrillo
Esteban Carreras
Great Discoveries
Illusione
J Fuego
La Flor Dominicana
Nestor Miranda
Nub / Cain
Padron
Perdomo
Rocky Patel
Quesada
Tatuaje
Xikar HC

Other exhibitors include: Cigar Rights of America, Humidipak, Sip Smoke Savor, The Guayabera Lady.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

I will def. be there. First time going so I am excited!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am still pretty new to it but I have read some good things about last years and seems like a good excuse for a weekend trip so I plan on going down there for it.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I will be there!


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm planning on going for sure. Got in-laws in that area I can stay with.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be buying my ticket on Wednesday when I stop into Serious for my daily lunch-time smoke break.

Any Houston folks care to join me? I'll be at the Richmond Ave. location around 11.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just Ordered My Ticket!! I cannot wait to go to the event and hope to meet up with some puff Members!!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I ordered my ticket today  Im pretty stoked about it  

We will need to have some sort of prearranged signal or something so we can all meet up. Maybe we can get them to put up a Puff poster or something (hell, a piece of paper taped to the wall is good enough) and we can meet by it or something


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I picked up my ticket today during lunch!

I agree that we should decide on a meeting spot.

Also, if anyone wants to pick up an Edgestar 28 bottle wine fridge with a damaged yet easily fixable door, I have one I'm giving away. It was damaged in shipping and has never been used. A new door is only $68 shipped. You'll never find a better price. All I ask is that you come pick it up.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I picked up my ticket today during lunch!
> 
> I agree that we should decide on a meeting spot.
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to pick up an Edgestar 28 bottle wine fridge with a damaged yet easily fixable door, I have one I'm giving away. It was damaged in shipping and has never been used. A new door is only $68 shipped. You'll never find a better price. All I ask is that you come pick it up.


A meeting spot would be nice.

Ill take the edgestar, well I will trade you some sticks for it.

I need to go pick up my ticket today also.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Reino said:


> A meeting spot would be nice.
> 
> Ill take the edgestar, well I will trade you some sticks for it.
> 
> I need to go pick up my ticket today also.


PM sent


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> PM sent


Thank you much!!!! RG coming your way.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

I will see you gents there. My 2 other buddies and I purchased tix on Wed. Will def be smoking it up!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

This going to be great. Cant wait. Going to meet Mike up at Serious Richmond and get my ticket tomorrow.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Got a ticket for me and another buddy.....only 2 more months now :banghead:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Dam, I guess I didnt make your Buddy List!!! Bastage

I went and got mine today!!!! Smoke Drunk Fest, cant wait!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

John,

It was great meeting you today!

We should do it again next Friday.

Shawn,

From what I hear, you work close to Serious Richmond too.

You should join us next week.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya I'll try for sure. Hard to sneak away from work to have a cigar...lol.

Ya, I'm right next to Rajun Cajun, on the other side of tracks, next to lighting inc. I'm over at baths of america on richmond


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ordering my tickets this weekend. Hope to meet some of you up there.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Why's everybody gotta hang out at the Richmond store?? 

Probably a good thing, I'm 10 minutes away from the Champions store and the LAST thing I need is another excuse to go up there LOL.

It's gotten to where my wife rolls her eyes when I mention going to see customers on 1960, cause she knows where I'll be afterwards


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Athion said:


> Why's everybody gotta hang out at the Richmond store??
> 
> Probably a good thing, I'm 10 minutes away from the Champions store and the LAST thing I need is another excuse to go up there LOL.
> 
> It's gotten to where my wife rolls her eyes when I mention going to see customers on 1960, cause she knows where I'll be afterwards


Well, its a 10 minute trip for me.
But tell you what, I will make the 45 minute drive if you want to herf on a Saturday morning.

Happy 500th also, sent a RG your way.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm about 10 minutes away from Serious 1960.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Reino said:


> Well, its a 10 minute trip for me.
> But tell you what, I will make the 45 minute drive if you want to herf on a Saturday morning.
> 
> Happy 500th also, sent a RG your way.


LOL I figured it was closer for you guys  was just being silly 

Thats an awesome offer... unfortunately I don't do anything on Saturday mornings but sleep ROFL, crawled out of bed today around 12:45  We'll talk about it though, maybe I can get to bed early on a Friday for a change one day  Or, I can not be as lazy and meet you guys up at the Richmond store... its prolly closer for me than 1960 is for you 

I didnt even notice the post count, thanks!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Athion said:


> LOL I figured it was closer for you guys  was just being silly
> 
> Thats an awesome offer... unfortunately I don't do anything on Saturday mornings but sleep ROFL, crawled out of bed today around 12:45  We'll talk about it though, maybe I can get to bed early on a Friday for a change one day  Or, I can not be as lazy and meet you guys up at the Richmond store... its prolly closer for me than 1960 is for you
> 
> I didnt even notice the post count, thanks!


Its just closer on week days. We could meet at Cigar Towne or something.
Dam, 12:45 get a life dude. j/k My old ass is up by 6am every day.
Whatever, lets get a herf or 2 in before the Festival.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I very much want to go. I just started a new job and am HOPING to be caught up on bills to cover the ticket before they sell out. Last year was fantastic.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Well crap. Looks like I'm out. I might be going in for my foot surgery 1st week of April.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

So Have we figured out where we are going to meet up at?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> I very much want to go. I just started a new job and am HOPING to be caught up on bills to cover the ticket before they sell out. Last year was fantastic.


Come on now Patrick, Fuente is coming!!!!!!



Nocturnus said:


> Well crap. Looks like I'm out. I might be going in for my foot surgery 1st week of April.


we will take turns wheeling you around!



bcannon87 said:


> So Have we figured out where we are going to meet up at?


With everyone coming from every direction maybe we can meet somewhere around Serious. I dont know what is close to there where we can smoke and drink.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Heh, I might put it off till May.. But I still can't order my ticket till March 15. Then prob get a room at the Hilton over there. Trying to see if I can get someone else to show, but he's a wuss like that. Bigmanfromou... Come on down.. lol.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nocturnus said:


> Heh, I might put it off till May.. But I still can't order my ticket till March 15. Then prob get a room at the Hilton over there. Trying to see if I can get someone else to show, but he's a wuss like that. Bigmanfromou... Come on down.. lol.


Well hopefully he will come to his senses! Dont leave your buddy hanging!!!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Reino said:


> With everyone coming from every direction maybe we can meet somewhere around Serious. I dont know what is close to there where we can smoke and drink.


John,

If you end up meeting me at Serious on Friday, maybe we can ask Ron to designate a puff meeting spot.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

We sure can, I should be able to make it Friday.
I talked to him for a while today. Bummed I missed out on the fishing trip, maybe next year.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

Nocturnus said:


> Heh, I might put it off till May.. But I still can't order my ticket till March 15. Then prob get a room at the Hilton over there. Trying to see if I can get someone else to show, but he's a wuss like that. Bigmanfromou... Come on down.. lol.


Look here Sally. I still have to verify I can hop a flight. :boink:


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

gettin my tix this weekend, last year was great, met Patrick there by chance & had a great time.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Woo hoo just ordered my tickets so hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool, guys, mine is on the fridge, little over a month away.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

A few close friends and I are going. Look forward to meeting some puffers!


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

I will be there wish some friends and family, we all went last year and had a blast!!! It will be cool to meet some members there also.... Do yall have an after party or anything like that?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know, we need to plan something.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

got tix for myself & the wife on wednesday!!! cant wait, a few more weeks!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

cool, I cant wait either. It will be nice after having to do taxes.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Got my ticket, can't wait.. Hope to meet up with some puffers.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Mike or I or both of us will go talk to Ron at Serious and see if he will give us a place to meet or a reserved area. 

I looks like somewhere arround 20 of us attending. If someone can get a better count let me know.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> gettin my tix this weekend, last year was great, met Patrick there by chance & had a great time.


Not going to make it out this year. The little one has bitten into Daddy's fun $ more than expected.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'm def out for sure now. It's the same weekend I'm helping out at a mountain bike race..


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

We will get a chance to grab the new Nubs and other products from Studio Tobac!!!!! :thumb:

Studio-Tobac Tour
» Serious Cigar - TEXAS CIGAR FEST - Seriouscigars.com
• April 16, 2011 6:30 pm - 10:30 pm
• 6608 FM 1960 W Houston, TX 77069

CALENDAR « studiotobac.com

I'm glad they are coming, always give out great stuff from what I hear!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

...and sold out.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

zeebra said:


> We will get a chance to grab the new Nubs and other products from Studio Tobac!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Studio-Tobac Tour
> » Serious Cigar - TEXAS CIGAR FEST - Seriouscigars.com
> ...


Sweet, I wanna a custom roll! did you see the pics from Ol times? very cool.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Reino said:


> Sweet, I wanna a custom roll! did you see the pics from Ol times? very cool.


Nope. Just less than 2 weeks away now!!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

So have we figured out a "Meet Up" strategy? I was thinking, worst case, we can just swap around some cell phone numbers... be a shame for all these puffers to show up and have no idea who the other puffers are LOL


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

^^^^what he said^^^^


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

ARCHAIC, where in Spring?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Is there a place we can meet early afternoon around 2 or so by Serious where we can herf and what not until we go to the fest?

Is anyone interested in doing so?

Is anyone interested in meeting at downing street? They have a great patio and adult beverages but it would be a 45 minute drive back to the Fest?

Also I will go today or tomorrow and see if Ron will give us a place to meet and where we can put a sign up or something.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

bMay said:


> ARCHAIC, where in Spring?


 cypreswood between 1960 & 45


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice. I'm off Rayford Rd.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

John, any luck with getting something set up for us? 

Also, I talked to a friend of mine (well we were friends in High School, but I havent seen him in like 20+ years LOL  ) who will be working the CRA area, so if you havent joined the CRA, swing by there and get Lloyd to sign you up!  

We could meet near wherever he is? Or, if you guys want to PM me some cell numbers, I will be happy to coordinate....

As for meeting before hand, I'll be doing good to make it to Serious on time, got a few things to knock out that day, before I can have fun


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I'm in sugar land, have no clue what's around there. No response from anyone.
However several of the manufactures look like will be in sugar land at town center which is Hwy 6 & 59. Lots of restuarnts and bars with patios that are all smoker friendly.
Waiting to find out who is coming. So if anyone wants to meet up there or comes up with something else post it up.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

5 more days ladies...LOL!!

I'd love to meet up before, but I'm working till 4pm that day, then picking up a friend thats coming in town from New Orleans and then heading up to the event. Hoping to meet many of you guys there!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Going to a friends event before the cigar festival but I will be there!:smoke2:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am for meeting up somewhere driving in from Austin but not sure when we will get in Houston.


----------



## ptreed (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone SW of Houston looking for something to do prior to the event, see below: (if this was already posted, I apologize, didn't have time to go back and look) I know a handful of us will be there!

Cigar Cigar!
DATE: Saturday April 16
TIME: 1-3 p.m. 
LOCATION: Cigar Cigar
MORE: Open House to the Public
281-240-1362 for more info! 

Meet Cuban Legendary Cigar Maker Carlos Torano and President of Torano, Charlie Torano 
plus 
other Cigar Invitees including Alan Rubin founder of Alec Bradley Cigars, Glen Case of Kristoff, Michael Rosales of Adrian's Cigars, Jim Harrison of Xikar and more.


Cigar Cigar! 
2278 Texas Drive 
Sugar Land, Texas 77479 
281-240-1362 

Thanks
ptreed


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, if several small groups are getting together beforehand, it might make it easier to meet up... but so far I only have one phone number  LOL 

I promise to delete them after the Fest...  Seriously though, if anyone has a better idea for meeting up, please let us know!  

A few months ago, a few peeps went to downing street pub... but no one knew who anyone was... so it wasnt as cool as it could have been  Just trying to avoid something like that...


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I will be at Cigar Cigar at 1 if anyone wants to join us, Mike???? j/k 
That would be an hour drive for you.

Mike, I have Zeebra, Seasicksailor and your #.

Cypress gave his number before hand so thats the only way I found everyone. Still had a great time even though it was a little smokey that night.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not sure of plan but I am pretty flexible.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool, got a few people with numbers of a few other people  should be able to all get together I hope!  

If you are going alone, or just dont know anyone though guys, please, send me (or someone) a cell number! I would like for every puffer that shows up to meet!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice Mike ! Same here pm numbers we all need to meet up!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

here is an updated list of manufacturers for tomorrow night:
601
Alec Bradley
Altadis 
Arturo Fuente
Ashton
Camacho
Carlos Torano
Davidoff
Don Pepin
Drew Estate
EP Carrillo
Esteban Carreras
Gran Habano
Great Discoveries
Illusione
J Fuego
Kristoff
La Flor Dominicana
La Gloria Cubana
Nestor Miranda
Oliva / Nub
Padron
Perdomo
Rocky Patel
Quesada
Tatuaje
Xikar HC

Other exhibitors include: Cigar Rights of America, Humidipak, Sip Smoke Savor, The Guayabera Lady, Real Men Smoke Cigars.

*do not use your GPS to get there, you will end up 20 miles away!*
*use google maps or mapquest*​


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, archaic and I are here... Where y'all at???


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone get any good picks?


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

great time last night!! good people, good smokes, good food & great beer!

The goody bag that come with admittance. Maybe someone who isnt as lazy as me can post up the list of the exact cigars in the big bag!










2 Fuente samplers that I couldnt pass up


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Festival was fun. Food, drinks, and atmosphere were great.

I picked up the Fuente sampler as well(sampler #1). Nothing else really stood out. The 10-20% off wasn't really a big deal. Would have liked to pick up a box or two but oh well.

Enjoyed meeting the vendors and owners. Jonathan Drew hooked it with a MF-13 which was awesome.

My buddy won a Savoy Humidor, the one that gets thinner closer to the base.

Overall it was a good time!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya, great time. Didnt buy anything except the ferdora you guys saw me wearing...LOL. Other than that, I didnt think the deals were that great or even good to buy. Met some of the guys, saw Mike, John, HJ and his buddies. Had an awesome time and will be going back again next year.

BTW, I went to Downing street after and had another smoke there. They had Opus X maduro there!!! My friend bought me one as a gift. It was $36 and only had 5 left, 4 after I got mine.

The LP9 is the one J Drew gave me, probably cause "bleeding" took the last MF13! LOL. Saw him smoking it when chatting with him. The Opus X maduro is the one from Downing Street.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Alright I made it home about 1 last night. Not too bad considering we didn't really leave Houston till 2 ish and went a new way back with several stops. Not sure how to start this off and sorry my gf took most of the pics and shes not here right now but this festival rocked. First got to meet a few of the Puffers John (Reino) Mike (Seasick Sailor) Mike (Athion) and Sean (ARCHAIC) really enjoyed talking with those guys. Then even with all the security Reino sneaks a bomb into the place and bombs me at the event. Totally unexpected and extremely thoughtful all at the same time. The gift bag included 28 cigars (since I got my gf a ticket I got 56) 
601 Blue robusto
Alec Bradley Family blend M23
AF Double Chateau Sun Grown
Avo #3
Camacho Corojo Nacionales Maduro
Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore
Discovery Series Santa Rosa robusto
Don Pepoin Jaime Reserva special
Drew Estate Acid toast
EP Carrillo core line Predilectos
Esteban Carreras 187 sixty or a 5150 sixty (I got 1 of each) 
Gran Habano #5 robusto
Illusione Avalitos
J Fuego Corojo #1 Delirium
Kristoff robusto ( think I got a maduro in 1 bag and a sumatrra in another)
La Aroma de Cuba Magnifico
La Flor Dominica Ligero 400
La Gloria Cubana Series N glorioso
Mi Dominicana robusto
Nestor Miranda Special selection Pyramid
Nub Connecticut 460
Oliva G Cameroon toro
Padron 3000 maduro
Perdomo Patriarch churchill Connecticut
Rocky Patel Decade robusto
Quesada Tributo Manolin
Tatuaje El Triunfador #2 belicoso fino
Xikar HC series habano grande

All gift bags had Bodeva 69% packs to keep cigars humid in Houston??? Also in the gift bags were single blade Camacho cutters and in my gf bag a shirt. However my bag had something better than a shirt I got an Xikar Xi2 Granite cutter. This rocks before this I was using a cheap punch. 
The food line was pretty long most of the night so I avoided it since we snacked before the event. Had Glenlivet out there handing out samples mmmm 21 yr single malt. So great beer and they let you keep the glasses got a set of Stella Artois and a set of Saint Arnolds pint glasses. 
All of this is some great stuff.... then come to find out I won a door prize too???? Yes thats right I won my first box and its a nice very one too a box of Tatuaje Reserva a Uno!!!!! I was so happy I had to go show all my fellow Puffers there and of course I gave one to John (Reino) as a thank you for my bomb. Then ran into another BOTL from Lubbock showed him my box and he gives me a Tatuaje Cojonu 2009 and a Xikar lighter. 
Now I was really worried my gf would be mad but there were some nice center pieces in the table cigar boxes with floral arrangements in them and its amazing what flowers will do. She had a good time luckily Seasick Sailor gf was there and they chatted a bit. Not sure if everyone had as good of a time as I did but for me this totally ROCKED!!!!!!! It was a great event andf I enjoyed chatting with and meeting some fellow Puffers and, I already got gf approval for next year!!!!

Thanks all and thanks to Serious cigars for the event. 

Pics later


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey y'all might want to take the cedar off of your Xtra Viejo Anejos if you purchased the AF premium pack. I was just curious this morning and slid the cedar off of my cigars and both of the Xtra Viejos that I got had some mold. 

Don't even try to take it back to Serious because anytime I've purchased a moldy stick from them they would tell me it's plume, wipe it off, and hand it back to me.

One time there was mold on the FOOT of a Xino Platinum that I purchased and they told me it was plume. I told them I really didn't feel comfortable smoking it and they exchanged it.

Not trying to bash their store. I like their prices and their employees are friendly. BUT they try to pass everything off as plume.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds like you all had a great time ... I might try to make it to next years! 

I was actually hanging at another local shop yesterday and was chatting with a guy there that went to the festival but was actually dissapointed in a few ways ... first he said that he didnt like that you couldnt buy singles in the tent, only boxes, and to top it off you could only buy particular new cigars, and that he had to go inside the shop to get some other cigars that he wanted, and with no discount (even though the discount in the tent wasnt that great). but what really upset him was that apperantly there were a lot of centerpieces including ash trays which he was under the impression were for people to take, and he saw others taking it, so he also took one ... and then he saw a comment on Serious' website stating that "apparently people had sticky fingers at the event".


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well that was true at first. According to Mike I believe the caterers said it was ok to take the ashtrays. Also Josh asked about the flowers and they said they were ok to take which were very nice. They lined cigar boxes with plastic and floral form and then put the flowers in.
They gave away a ton of door prizes and vendors gave away a lot of cigars. The box discounts were decent. I didnt buy anything. The best deal was on the Fuente sampler packs for $80.
I got to finaly meet mostly everyone from Puff that went and I had a great time.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> All gift bags had Bodeva 69% packs to keep cigars humid in Houston???


Yeah, thats to keep the humidity DOWN to a nice level... Also, its Houston, the humidity could have dropped to 30% in a matter of seconds... you just never know ;P

As for the ashtrays.. yeah, at first Serious (well, Ron anyway  ) was super pissed that all but ONE of the ashtrays walked out, but then it came to light that someone had told people it was ok to take them, they apologized, and said to keep them, honest mistake. They also said they were going to consider having some Cigar Festival ashtrays for sale next year


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, and pricing was 20% off selected boxes and 10% off everything in the store (at least thats what I was told, I didnt buy anything in the store). All of the vendors were super nice, and it seemed like everyone that bought anything got some sort of freebie... I got a hat and a freebie cigar when I bought a box of Illusiones ($155 for the box, usually $200), not a spectacular deal, but decent. Also my first box purchase


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are the pics I promised figured it would be easier this way

Texas Cigar Festival 2011 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Bleedingme said:


> Hey y'all might want to take the cedar off of your Xtra Viejo Anejos if you purchased the AF premium pack. I was just curious this morning and slid the cedar off of my cigars and both of the Xtra Viejos that I got had some mold.
> 
> Don't even try to take it back to Serious because anytime I've purchased a moldy stick from them they would tell me it's plume, wipe it off, and hand it back to me.
> 
> ...


I can confirm that they refuse to admit it when they have mold on their cigars.

I showed them some Works of Art that had mold on them. The clerk told me it was plume. I told him it certainly was not. He laughed and put the cigars in a drawer. I was back in the next day, and the same cigars were back on the shelf. They didn't even bother to wipe them off.


----------

